
Chrome v69 forces you to be logged into the browser - Paqi
The latest version of Chrome forces you to be logged into the browser when you log into your Google account through any web app (Gmail, Drive, etc). Logging out of the browser logs you out of your Google account.<p>I never want to be logged into the browser. That&#x27;s an additional security&#x2F;privacy surface that I don&#x27;t wish to think about, especially in regards to my Google credentials, and what additional information is now being synced&#x2F;tracked by Google.<p>If this is a feature instead of a bug, I&#x27;m done with this browser.
======
kup0
I only stay logged into Chrome to sync bookmarks/extensions, but I too
strongly dislike tying the browser login to website logins. It's likely very
frustrating for anyone that has multiple accounts on any Google service. Also
it just doesn't feel right- those two things should always be separate actions
I have to perform. My browser account is my browser account- my web accounts
are my web accounts. Crossing them over is building a bridge where there
shouldn't be one.

Reconsidering other browsers (and really, moving off of Google services
entirely)

------
Avery3R
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17942252](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17942252)

~~~
Paqi
Thanks :) Is there a way for me to search this site? I don't see an option on
the front page, and it looks like doing a Google Search with a site: option
failed me here

~~~
Avery3R
At the very bottom of every page there's a search bar. Just type whatever and
hit enter

~~~
Paqi
Oof, I just checked the top of the page. Thanks!

------
tmaly
I think I only use Chrome to read my Gmail. I use Firefox for everything else
that I can.

